# The Tower (rat cage) - review



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

have to say having ordered "the haven" by pet world direct in the past i was pretty excited to be a new owner of "the tower". was a bit apprehensive as people had mentioned problems with the tray at the bottom, which we too have  However! having popped a satsuma crate upside down on the bottom (their hidey hole) it stays in place... I am really chuffed with it and it's massive !! will be ordering another for my female colony when i've managed to create some space in my room. but couldn't be happier, all the males who were seperated... have gelled really quickly and i'm dead chuffed!!

no room to take a pic from the front yet lol but here's a side view of my rats in their new house...

more hammocks and hanging baskets and pouches need to be added which i'm going shopping for tomorrow, but overall.. i really love it and so do they


----------



## lostinfantasy (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks great :no1:

Lots of happy ratties :2thumb:


----------



## akai-chan (Sep 7, 2008)

What's the problem with the bottom tray? How easy is it to clean out? How much did it cost? How many rats can it hold?

Cheers
Red


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks hun, is about double the size looking it from the front, but at the moment i have 5 spare rat cages on my floor lol so can't get in front of it to take a pic xxx


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

costs £89.99 from Pet World Direct, the bottom tray slides out, nothing to hold it in place and when you have a rat running along the bottom it slides out of the side.. hard to explain..

it can hold 11 - 15 rats depending on the items you have in the cage, for more rats you need more areas for them to sleep/hide i.e. hammocks, hides, pouches, and a lot of toys.

can't wait to go shopping tomorrow !

xxxxxxxx


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

elliottreed said:


> costs £89.99 from Pet World Direct, the bottom tray slides out, nothing to hold it in place and when you have a rat running along the bottom it slides out of the side.. hard to explain..
> 
> it can hold 11 - 15 rats depending on the items you have in the cage, for more rats you need more areas for them to sleep/hide i.e. hammocks, hides, pouches, and a lot of toys.
> 
> ...


Wow thats a great price for such a huge cage! :2thumb: it looks great! do you think it would be suitable for chinchillas if I put loads of shelves in so they cant fall from great heights?? :hmm:


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

looks great rats seem to like it will look better when you have more stuff for them


----------



## akai-chan (Sep 7, 2008)

What are the dimensions for it? Considering getting it for ferrets, or for if/when i get more rats... for only 90 quid that's pretty good too!

Cheers
Red


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

definitely good for chinch's, wouldnt know about ferrets but it's suitable for a variety of breeds providing the platforms are safe...
xxxx


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

chin chins love wood they need lots of lovely wood 
ferrets live in towers and other sort of cages i need to buy another cage cheap for 90 quid


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

it would be very easy to replace the shelves with wooden ones, or even add more and keep the metal, for that price i wouldn't mind doing that!  xxx


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

hows the cage looking now?
dose it look nice with all there stuff in can we see a pic 
bet there so happy lucky beggers


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

yep! have put some bits in, no battery in the camera but i'll pop up the road tomorrow and get some and do an update hehe ! so happy. although they've made a right mess of the tray and will need ANOTHER clean out tomorrow hehe xxxx


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

:flrt:i think rats are great i love it when there cages are full of nice stuff most of pink hehe:lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

akai-chan said:


> What are the dimensions for it? Considering getting it for ferrets, or for if/when i get more rats... for only 90 quid that's pretty good too!
> 
> Cheers
> Red


I wouldnt suggest it for ferrets at all : victory:


----------

